# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Mua máy cnc bị lừa ăn quả đắng

## dinhphong8800@gmail.com

Bài viết dài để vạch rõ thủ đoạn của họ.
    Chào mọi người hôm nay mình sẽ phơi bày những sự thật của 1 cty sản xuất máy CNC có tiếng tại việt nam mà mình đã mua.
    Khoảng tháng 9 - 10 năm ngoái 2015 mình có dự định làm cnc, nên từ bình thuận mình có vào tp. HCM xem máy vài nơi, máy tự chế có máy nhập có. Mình có tìm hiểu trên mạng thấy có CÔNG TY TNHH TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA ĐÔNG PHƯƠNG HÀ NỘI tên web là *********** có chi nhánh ở tp.hcm có Sx nên mình có liên hệ ghé qua coi máy. Lúc đầu tiên 1 em nhân viên ra tiếp lúc đó e ấy mới vào làm, nên mình hỏi thì có nhiều cái không biết. nên e chạy vô kêu anh phó giám đốc (không tiện nói tên,) ra tiếp và tư vấn. nói thật lúc đó mình tay ngang nhảy sang nghề này nên cũng chẳng biết gì về nó cả, anh ta tư vấn sao mình nghe vậy, nghe chốt báo giá khoảng 300 triệu,nên mình về hỏi ý kiến ông bà già, bố mẹ nói giá cao quá thôi từ từ, khoảng 2 tháng sau mình vô lại tp. Xin nói thêm trong 2 tháng đó em nhân viên ấy hay gọi điện với nt hỏi a có dự định mua máy chưa,chừng nào mua,.. e đó thì tư vấn nhiệt tình mà mình chưa mua nên nhiều lúc mình k dám nghe máy, cũng có Cty vinco chào giá nhưng có chi nhánh ngoài bình dương khá xa mà cũng ít máy, alo cho chị giám đốc thấy k nhiệt tình lắm nên mình thôi Cty đó.mình quyết định đi mua nên đem theo 20 triệu tiền cọc. lên Đông Phương gặp anh phó giám đốc ra tiếp tục tư vấn.
    Khi cá đã cắn câu lúc đó a ta mới nói thêm.

    A ta nói máy 1825 này X,Y,Z này đùng động sơ step, chạy lâu nóng máy dễ bị mất bước a muốn nâng cấp lên X, Z secvo thì bù thêm mối bộ 5 triệu, 2 bộ 10 triệu. lúc đó mình chỉ biết secvo tốt hơn step chứ chẳng biết secvo lai là cái gì, nên mình đồng ý, cuối cùng máy mình nhận được là bộ Hybrid servo 86HS40-EC-1000 giá CTy này đang bán là 4 triệu, triệu/ bộ chẳng phải AC secvo. Cty này lời 2 bộ động cơ bước của mình lời thêm mỗi bộ secvo lai trên 1 triêu, cho giá mội bộ động cơ bước 2 triệu thì họ đã ăn thêm trên 6 triệu.
    Bị lừa lần 1.
    Anh ta tư vấn thêm a muốn làm hàng đối xứng thì thêm 20 triệu sẽ gắn thêm 1 trục X (bộ phận có vitme chứa cả trục X,Z chạy qua lại như vậy máy mình có 2 trục X) mình thấy cũng cần nên ok luôn.
    Tiếp đến trục A a ta nói máy chuẩn vai cao 15 Cm a muốn nâng cấp lên vai 30 thì thêm 5 hay 10 triệu gì đó, hình như 10 tr. Ai rành sẽ biết 10 triệu này để thay 2 miếng sắt dài hơn đỡ dàn khung trên chứ không hề thêm bớt cái gì nữa.. Đi tong 10 triệu.
    (lúc mua máy mình tính đục tượng nên phải nâng lên vai 30), a t nói trục A cho vai cao 15 cm là 10 triệu vai 30 của a là 20 triêu/ 1 trục, thấy nhiều tiền quá mình lấy 2 trục, không ngờ lúc mình nhận máy thì trục A của mình chẳng khác gì trục A của máy vai 15 chỉ thêm miếng nhôm đôn động cơ cao hơn, và cũng mất toi 20 triệu một cách cay đắng, còn giá thật của bộ trục A gồm driver với động cơ bao nhiêu chắc trên fb này nhiều người bán sẽ rõ. Nhưng thùy linh vũ đang bán khoảng 8 triệu đã có lời.
    Bị lừa lần 2
    A ta nói thêm máy a vai cao 30 dễ bị rung a bỏ thêm 5 triệu Cty gia cố vai cho chắc chắn bớt rung. mình nghĩ Cty đã làm máy bán thì đảm báo nó chạy tốt chứ, sao lại bắt khách bỏ thêm tiền làm thay cho CTy. nên k đồng ý (giả sử mình làm thì cũng chẳng gia cố gì cả vì chỉ có 2 miếng sắt dầy 2 bên đỡ cả dàn khung trên để x chạy qua lại, nên gia cố chỉ nói thêm để lấy tiền chứ cũng chẳng giá cố hay quá cố gì )
    Xém bị lừa lần 3
    Chưa hết a ta nói củ đục của a 1.5kw nên nâng cấp lên 2.2 kw thêm 5 triêu 1 củ mình hỏi sao đắt vậy, anh ta kêu rằng nâng cấp củ đục phải nâng cấp biến tần đủ công xuất mình nghe vậy chỉ nâng 2 củ, hết 10 triệu với 10 triệu đó họ lời bao nhiêu. Lời 2 củ đục 1.5kw rồi còn gì nữa ai nói thêm cho mình hiểu với.
    Coi như bị dụ lần 3 (chưa phải lừa)
    Chốt giá 236 triệu mình kêu bớt 6 triệu họ ok. Đặt cọc, nhận máy và hối hận.
    xin nói thêm về máy của mình sài card v5 không phải v8 , lúc mua máy chẳng được tặng gì ngoài 1 hộp dao pi 4. Máy mài không có, máy hút bụi không. Nên giá máy đó không gánh thêm mấy cái hàng khuyến mãi công thêm tiền.
    giờ mói biết những cái a ta nói là tư vấn cho khách hàng thật ra là móc túi khách hàng chứ chẳng tư vấn gì cả, mà chỉ chăm chăm tìm cách móc túi khách hàng trắng trợn, giả sử nuế khách hàng là người trong nghề hoặc dân kỹ thuật họ sẽ xuống nước để bán được máy còn ai là con gà thì họ sẽ “luộc” cho bằng được. mà suy cho cùng như ở ngoài bắc làng nghề nhiều và máy CNC đã thịnh hành thì đa phần họ đã biết giá chung, còn trong Nam không có làng nghề nào, khách hàng mua máy đa phần là thợ đục, thợ mộc hoặc dân tay ngang như mình, không biết giá trị thật của cái máy đó là bn.nên họ muốn nói giá nào cũng được, 1 cty lớn gần cả trăm nhân viên có chi nhánh bắc nam mà làm ăn như trộm cướp, chỉ chăm chăm vào túi tiền của khách hàng. Lừa được ai thì lừa không thì thôi.
    trong 6 tháng mua máy, máy của mình bị lội 4 lần. bị 1 lỗi duy nhất đó là thỉnh thoảng 1 trục X nó chạy tầm bậy, đi dây tín hiệu thay bo cũng chẳng ăn thua, đến lần thứ tư kỹ thuật ra, mình nói khả năng nó bị đứt ngầm dây từ thùng máy tới động cơ trục x rồi, thay dây xong thì k bị nữa, chuyện hư hỏng mình k nói, vì chẳng ai muốn máy hư để cho kỹ thuật về sửa, cả Cty và người mua. Trong hợp đồng nói nuế máy bị lỗi trong 3 ngày từ ngày nhận được tin Cty sẽ cho kỹ thuật về sửa, lần đầu ok. Lần 2 5 ngày lần 3 cẩ 10 ngày. E nhân viên nói a thông cảm kỹ thuật đi giao máy ở quảng ngãi nên chưa về nên mình cũng cố gắng mà thông cảm.
    1 bài học cho mình và cho những ai đọc được bài này, Viết ra bài này thì mọi mười biết mình mất bay mấy chục triệu nhưng uy tín của CÔNG TY TNHH TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA ĐÔNG PHƯƠNG HÀ NỘI ít nhiều ảnh hưởng, thật ra mình không muốn nói nhưng đọc được bài viết của bạn “bóc phốt hoàng gia digital ” mình cũng viết thêm 1 bài để mọi người cẩn thận khi mua bán.

----------

elenercom, HoangHoai

----------


## khangscc

Mua bán hám lợi nhuận bỏ mặc khách hàng thì ko sớm thì muộn ko còn ai ủng hộ thôi

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## GunSrose

Nói thật với bác chủ thớt,công ty thì đúng là công ty thật,nhưng hàng bán ra chưa chắc là hàng thật,lúc báo giá máy thì khác,thực tế lúc xác đinh mua là chuyện khác,ko thiếu cái này cũng thiếu cái kia,e là dân tiện cơ,rồi chuyển qua tiện CNC nhièu lúc mua cái máy về máu nó sôi lên tới não,nhưng e ko có sức chịu đựng như bác,máy cà chớn e cẩu trả lại ngay lập tức...có lẽ chuyến này bác trả học phí cho món này hơi đắt,nhưng nếu bác xác đinh theo cái dòng cnc này thì học phí sẽ tăng lên theo cấp độ của bác đó...chúc bác mau chóng lấy lại tinh thần để theo đuổi cong nghệ CNC này!

----------


## Tuanlm

Nói thiệt. Tui và anh em trên này cũng từng dính chưởng của "đại hiệp Đông Phương" cũng khá nặng. Các chiêu như bán hàng sai quy cách, chậm giao hàng cả tháng, éo xuất hóa đơn dù đã chồng đủ VAT. Lúc gọi đến khiếu nại thì nói nhân viên cũ nghỉ rồi nên éo biết. Có gì tìm nó mà đòi. 
Tui ở Đà Nẵng, hôm trước có qua bên làng đá Non Nước xưm dùm cái máy cho một gia đình làm nghề. Tới nơi rồi mới thấy, máy móc éo gì, chỉ lợi dụng bán phế liệu giá cắt cổ. Đành biểu gia chủ kiếm cái lư hương để lên cúng tiễn nó đi mịa cho rồi. Bán máy gỗ cho làng đá thử hỏi bà con chịu đc ko. Tui nghi CEO của bọn này là China đầu thai quá.

----------

Gamo, huuminhsh, ngocsut

----------


## huuminhsh

em thấy tay ngang đi mua máy hay bị quả lừa ,vì thấy nhiều công ty ở việc nam mình không chú trọng chữ tín,bán xong dính phót nhỏ thì lấp liếm dính phốt lớn thì coi như khai tử công ty lập tên mới coi như không có j ,nên người mua hàng nếu chịu khó lên mạng tra lịch sử công ty ở mấy trang thuế thời gian hoạt động thì đỡ bị hơn xíu .

----------


## cuong

tui thấy giá rẻ chỉ có Đông PHương, ai dè quan trọng lúc ráp kèo mới biết mắc rẻ, hihih ko phải là ham của rẻ bị hố mà của mắc vẫn hố, xem ra miền nam làm ăn tốt hơn

----------


## suu_tam

Để thẳng thắn 1 câu thì nói bị lừa là chưa đúng.
Chỉ là bị thành gà để chăn thôi.
Nếu như họ báo một đằng làm một nẻo thì là lừa. Còn đây là họ kênh giá lên, còn khách hàng thì lại không tìm hiểu thông tin.
Thông tin giá bán lẻ các phụ kiện họ có đăng công khai trên website và giá bán vẫn được thông báo. Khách hàng chỉ việc làm phép tính cộng vào thôi.

Ví dụ việc chuyển giao xuất dao 4 trục tượng xoay thông thường em vẫn đang thu 20tr. Nếu để nói về nội dung kiến thức thì củng chỉ như những video MIỄN PHÍ tràn lan trên youtube. Khách hàng hỏi chỉ cần video để giảm giá thì em bảo nếu chỉ cần video thì kiếm trên youtube không mất tiền, còn chuyển giao trực tiếp thì phải 20tr.
Đó là cuộc thỏa thuận. Mặc dù thời gian chuyển giao chỉ 1-2 buổi là xong nhưng không thể gọi là em lừa đảo được.

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## hoctap256

cái bài  con máy 6090 của đông phương chế tạo ........
bán 60tr lãi 35tr  sao ko mang lên để anh em cân đối diy nốt nhỉ  :Smile: )

----------


## dinhphong8800@gmail.com

cái đó nhân viên cũ gửi qua cho mình. mà k có chứng cứ nói lên đây lại bị kêu nói láo. thôi để vậy,

----------


## mechatronic_hieu

Cái này cũng không hẳn là lừa đảo, 1 phần lỗi do chủ thớt không chịu tìm hiểu kỹ.
Dù sao cũng cảm ơn chủ topic đã chia sẻ cho mọi người

----------


## ngocsut

đúng là nhà cung cấp chặt chém rất nhẫn tâm nhưng em phải công nhận bác rất là quyết đoán :-)) Dám nhảy sang lĩnh vực mới toe mà bác đập mấy trăm củ gần như ko được trang bị kiến thức về nghề (nghề chứ ko phải là thú chơi đam mê ạ), em xin bội phục. Xin hỏi bác chủ giờ đã hành nghề vững chưa ạ  :Smile:

----------


## khangscc

Lang thang trên mạng thấy đông phương gì đó tiệt chủng rồi

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ được giảm từ 300tr xuống còn 230 triệu rồi, rẻ được 70 củ, còn chưa ăn mừng ?

Người ta thay servo lai vào, họ tính công cán này nọ cũng là chuyện bình thường. Bác chủ muốn ngon, bổ, rẻ thì làm giống em đây này, tự chế lấy máy mà dùng thôi ạ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đúng là ko thể gọi là lừa được. " servo lai " là anh em ta tự đặt tên cho nó, em thấy trên drive nó ghi rõ : " AC SERVO " đấy thôi. 
 Còn chuyện thay con này bằng con kia, giá đội hơn giá bán cũng là lẽ thường, vì bác chủ thử tính xem còn công xá nữa mới lắp đc lên cho nó chứ, có phải cứ nhấc con động cơ này thay vào con động cơ kia là đc ngay đâu. 
 Có trách chỉ trách đơn vị bán hàng không hỗ trợ khách hàng, trong khi người ta mua cả cái máy, mà vẫn tính công cao quá cho việc thay " óp sừn" cho máy.

----------


## suu_tam

Thẳng thắn một câu thì ở mỗi khu vực và khả năng mua của từng người sẽ có giá khác nhau. Nhưng với mặt bằng chung ở SG mà mua con máy (1825 với 02 trục Z tổ hợp XZ hybrid, 02 spinlder 2,2kw và 02 1,5kw với 02 tổ hợp trục xoay) với giá 230tr thì không hề là đắt còn có thể nói nghiêng về phần hơi rẻ.
Đương nhiên ai ai mới vào nghề đều chưa biết nên việc sau một thời gian biết hơn thì đều thấy ngược lại giá cũ hồi trước mình mua không hề rẻ chút nào. (Với hầu hết tất cả mọi người và tất cả lĩnh vực).

Đó là lẽ tất yếu, rất bình thường.
Vì thế chủ thớt nên xem lại. Còn việc chủ thớt chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để cho mọi người mua sau dễ dàng hơn việc định giá hay thỏa thuận thì là điều hoan nghênh.

- Ở Phù Khê gần chỗ mình họ bán mỗi người 1 giá. Có ông hôm vào chỗ cty hỏi mua cô chủ báo giá xong người ta bảo sao em bán cho người kia giá kia (kia là tên và giá cụ thể nhưng em không nhớ). Cô chủ ở đó bảo: Phải giá như thế em mới bán nếu anh mua được thì ủng hộ em, còn rẻ hơn em không bán được... khách vẫn phải chịu mua giá đó vì không mua được giá chỗ khác tốt hơn mặc dù biết là có người mua giá còn tốt hơn nữa.
Đó là câu chuyện thật cái người mua kể cho mình và khi mình ngồi với cô chủ đó có hỏi lại câu chuyện đó thì cô ấy xác nhận.

----------

Gamo

----------


## suu_tam

Thẳng thắn một câu thì ở mỗi khu vực và khả năng mua của từng người sẽ có giá khác nhau. Nhưng với mặt bằng chung ở SG mà mua con máy (1825 với 02 trục Z tổ hợp XZ hybrid, 02 spinlder 2,2kw và 02 1,5kw với 02 tổ hợp trục xoay) với giá 230tr thì không hề là đắt còn có thể nói nghiêng về phần hơi rẻ.
Đương nhiên ai ai mới vào nghề đều chưa biết nên việc sau một thời gian biết hơn thì đều thấy ngược lại giá cũ hồi trước mình mua không hề rẻ chút nào. (Với hầu hết tất cả mọi người và tất cả lĩnh vực).

Đó là lẽ tất yếu, rất bình thường.
Vì thế chủ thớt nên xem lại. Còn việc chủ thớt chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để cho mọi người mua sau dễ dàng hơn việc định giá hay thỏa thuận thì là điều hoan nghênh.

- Ở Phù Khê gần chỗ mình họ bán mỗi người 1 giá. Có ông hôm vào chỗ cty hỏi mua cô chủ báo giá xong người ta bảo sao em bán cho người kia giá kia (kia là tên và giá cụ thể nhưng em không nhớ). Cô chủ ở đó bảo: Phải giá như thế em mới bán nếu anh mua được thì ủng hộ em, còn rẻ hơn em không bán được... khách vẫn phải chịu mua giá đó vì không mua được giá chỗ khác tốt hơn mặc dù biết là có người mua giá còn tốt hơn nữa.
Đó là câu chuyện thật cái người mua kể cho mình và khi mình ngồi với cô chủ đó có hỏi lại câu chuyện đó thì cô ấy xác nhận.

----------


## Tuanlm

Mấy bài bào chữa, toàn là mấy bác phía bắc. Tui biết, mấy bác có ít nhiều quan hệ với CEO của Đông Phương. Cái chưa tốt ở đây là kiểu mần ăn chụp giựt và vô trách nhiệm. Còn chuyện đắt hay rẻ là tùy vào tâm của người bán và độ ngu của người mua. Ko có chuyện máy ngon mà rẻ chỉ có chuyện giá hợp lý. Đảm bảo bù đắp cho quyền lợi của đôi bên. Như chuyện bác chủ thớt kể, việc kê thêm cục nhôm lên mà tính là nâng cấp máy thì ko phải là lừa đảo thì gọi là gì. Mấy bác phía bắc văn hay chữ tốt nhưng ko thể phủ nhận đc kiểu làm ăn như shit của ĐP. Cần thêm dữ liệu thì anh em trên này sẵn sàng cung cấp đó.

----------

cnclaivung, quangkhanh

----------


## elenercom

Ai bập vào cái món này cũng phải trả học phí thôi.
Khi bác chủ còn a bờ cờ thì bác chấp nhận cái giá người ta đưa ra. Khi bác biết rồi thì thấy cái giá đó hơi khó nuốt nên có cảm giác bị lừa.
Lần đầu tiên tôi cũng mua một củ đục 1,5KW từ 1 ông có liên quan đến ĐP giá 4,2 tr mà còn thiếu 2 cái ốc xiết ống nước giải nhiệt. Hỏi thì người ta lắc đầu bảo không có cái đó.
Từ đó đến nay cũng 4 năm rồi tôi không mua cái gì của họ nữa.

----------


## ktshung

> Ai bập vào cái món này cũng phải trả học phí thôi.
> Khi bác chủ còn a bờ cờ thì bác chấp nhận cái giá người ta đưa ra. Khi bác biết rồi thì thấy cái giá đó hơi khó nuốt nên có cảm giác bị lừa.
> Lần đầu tiên tôi cũng mua một củ đục 1,5KW từ 1 ông có liên quan đến ĐP giá 4,2 tr mà còn thiếu 2 cái ốc xiết ống nước giải nhiệt. Hỏi thì người ta lắc đầu bảo không có cái đó.
> Từ đó đến nay cũng 4 năm rồi tôi không mua cái gì của họ nữa.


hình như củ đục ấy bây giờ ở em... hehhe

----------


## suu_tam

> Cần thêm dữ liệu thì anh em trên này sẵn sàng cung cấp đó.


Hóng bác kể cho anh em vài câu chuyện của bác bị họ CHÉM với ạ.

----------


## Gamo

> Để thẳng thắn 1 câu thì nói bị lừa là chưa đúng.
> Chỉ là bị thành gà để chăn thôi.
> Nếu như họ báo một đằng làm một nẻo thì là lừa. Còn đây là họ kênh giá lên, còn khách hàng thì lại không tìm hiểu thông tin.
> Thông tin giá bán lẻ các phụ kiện họ có đăng công khai trên website và giá bán vẫn được thông báo. Khách hàng chỉ việc làm phép tính cộng vào thôi.
> 
> Ví dụ việc chuyển giao xuất dao 4 trục tượng xoay thông thường em vẫn đang thu 20tr. Nếu để nói về nội dung kiến thức thì củng chỉ như những video MIỄN PHÍ tràn lan trên youtube. Khách hàng hỏi chỉ cần video để giảm giá thì em bảo nếu chỉ cần video thì kiếm trên youtube không mất tiền, còn chuyển giao trực tiếp thì phải 20tr.
> Đó là cuộc thỏa thuận. Mặc dù thời gian chuyển giao chỉ 1-2 buổi là xong nhưng không thể gọi là em lừa đảo được.


Sau này mình phải cắt cổ khách hàng thêm vài lần mới được, bên mình tính giá rẻ quá, nhiều khi tính ra bị lỗ >.<

----------


## ducduy9104

Nhìn lại mặt bằng giá thì em cảm thấy mấy bác bán máy ăn đậm thật  :Big Grin:  Không biết máy làm có ngon hay không chứ cái giá thì gọi là bố của 2hand Nhật Bản  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

HoangHoai

----------


## thaisondo175

Trên thị trường lắm máy tầu bỏ mợ, mua hàng thì nên tìm hiểu kĩ một chút không lại nhận trái đắng lúc đó cũng khó trách nhau vô tình đó mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

bác ducduy9014 nhảy vào làm máy đi , chỉ có làm máy và thương mại cho khách thực tế mới hiểu, còn làm máy cho bản thân thì khỏi phải bàn .


Vậy các bác có hiểu nhiều sinh viên làm đề tài hạng nhất , ứng dụng nhiều nhưng đến khi làm hàng loạt bán hàng cho khách thì chết từ vòng gửi xe vì mấy bác ấy lụm đồ ve chai japan làm nên , cái giá rất ve chai , lên báo nói cái giá rẻ siêu rẻ , còn thực tế khách đặt hàng , đi mua hàng mới thì hộc máu , bỏ của chạy lấy người.

----------


## ducduy9104

Có máy rẻ ngon thì ai đi làm chi cho mệt vậy bác? Ngoài thị trường có rất nhiều doanh nghiệp nhập máy 2hand về lên điện chạy cũng ngon vậy. Chả ai đi lao vô cái khó cả  :Big Grin:  Còn chuyện đi làm đề tài bla bla thì đó là 1 chuyện khác rồi, làm cho qua, cho đạt mục đích nào đó thôi ai mà đi sản xuất hàng loạt bằng cái đồ nhặt từ rác đâu. Em khuyên người ta đi mua đồ 2hand Nhật cho lành mà. Nói thì nói chứ em vẫn che đồ mới VN vì dỏm là phải nói dỏm hà không nói khác được (em không đứng ở chỗ người làm máy mà nói nha, mất công kêu em là làm không được rồi che người khác).

----------


## CKD

Nếu đồ cũ mà đáp ứng được nhu cầu thì làm quái gì hàng china có cửa sống.
Ngon nhảy vô làm nghề rồi đi tìm máy cũ xem chết dở không cho biết. Còn lụm máy về chạy sắt thì miễn, vì china nó gặp nó còn dội chứa chưa nói vn chế.

Mà một mặt khác là nhu cầu từ khách hàng. Đầu tư 1 lúc 10 máy, lấy đâu mua máy cũ?

Chung quy là cái gì cũng có nguyên nhân của nó.

Trở lại với bác chủ thớt.
- Lừa đảo thì cũng không hẵn. Tại sao tôi nói vậy? Vì theo bác chủ trình bày thì mọi thứ bác chủ phải trả đều được bên bán ra giá & bác đã đồng ý. Đó là thỏa thuận nên không thể nói là lừa được.
- Mà bảo không lừa thì cũng không hẵn. Nhưng chính xác hơn có thể nói người bán thiếu cái *tâm*, lợi dụng sự thiếu hiểu biết của người mua, dùng từ hoa mỹ để làm tăng giá trị thực của sản phẩm. Vấn đề này thường gặp, không chỉ riêng về cnc đâu.. nhan nhãn trên TV, mấy chương trình bán hàng giờ cũng vậy thôi mà. Lợi dụng lòng tin & sự thiếu hiểu biết của khách hàng.

Vậy nên những người có tâm mới cùng tham gia chia sẽ trên diễn đàn, chia sẽ kiến thức, kinh nghiệm, và những bài học mà chính bản thân họ đã trả giá. Giúp cho những bạn đi sau, không phải phí hoài tiền bạn & thời gian, rướt cục tức về nhà.
Những sức người có hạn nên việc các bạn có tiếp nhận, có thêm kinh nghiệm & kiến thức để né tránh được cạm bẫy hay không thì.. tùy vào mỗi người thôi.

Có chăng, nếu cho rằng cách làm ăn chụp giật, gian dối vậy là *XẤU* thì mỗi người trong chúng ta cần tích cực *BÀI TRỪ* nó. Đồng thời chung tay chia sẽ nhiều hơn nữa để giúp cho những bạn không chuyên, không biến thành những chú *GÀ QUAY* thơm ngon.

----------

su27m4hp

----------


## Ga con

> Nhìn lại mặt bằng giá thì em cảm thấy mấy bác bán máy ăn đậm thật  Không biết máy làm có ngon hay không chứ cái giá thì gọi là bố của 2hand Nhật Bản


Em chưa bao giờ thấy con máy 2nd Nhật nào có giá đó hết bác (so cùng cấu hình, kích thước, chức năng), kể cả máy cũ nát không chạy được luôn bác.

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Em chưa bao giờ thấy con máy 2nd Nhật nào có giá đó hết bác (so cùng cấu hình, kích thước, chức năng), kể cả máy cũ nát không chạy được luôn bác.
> 
> Thanks.


Máy cũ tính tiền bằng khối lượng, bác ko thấy cũng phải vì máy khắc thì hàng Nhật hiếm khi thấy. Chứ máy C thì em nói giá đó mua được vài con.

Tks,

----------


## Nam CNC

mua máy C về làm khắc gỗ được không bác Duy ?

cũng chạy kim loại bác Duy tìm được con nào 2nd japan chạy con dấu hay khuôn mẫu chính xác mà tính giá theo kg không ?

do máy C chạy sắt 2nd japan khá nhiều vậy bác có thấy ai chế máy C phay sắt , hay china đem máy C phay sắt qua bán không ? giá bán theo kg thì chất lượng và giá trị theo kg thôi , còn mua về hiệu quả thì không phải ai cũng làm được , mà làm lại được người ta bán theo con chứ bán theo kg đâu , bác phát biểu làm cho nhiều người hiểu lầm, mà cũng chẳng gì lầm , cầm tiền đi mua con máy phù hợp sẽ hiểu thôi.



Cũng là tap drill 2nd japan , 1 con máy mini 300-400mm, spindle lên đến 20000rpm , mở được option chạy điêu khắc được , giá 20K USD liên lạc Hiệp Phát để biết rõ hơn nha.

----------


## ktshung

Em dám cá là tiền của bác chủ do ông bà bô cho, thế nên mới vung nhanh và quyết liệt thế. Những thằng phải lăn lưng kiếm từng đồng nó sẽ tỉnh đòn hơn nhiều  :Big Grin: . Thôi chào mừng bác vào con đường đau khổ, mong bác mau thu hồi vốn con này và tỉnh đòn hơn trong những lần sau ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> Máy cũ tính tiền bằng khối lượng, bác ko thấy cũng phải vì máy khắc thì hàng Nhật hiếm khi thấy. Chứ máy C thì em nói giá đó mua được vài con.
> 
> Tks,


Không phải em không gặp bác ạ, trước em làm nghề buôn máy mà. Máy C Nhật zin dưới 10T em còn mua được nè (vẫn còn ở nhà ông bạn, spindle chạy khí nén 60krpm nhưng hỏng rồi)
E gặp cũng không dưới chục con máy khắc Nhật rồi, nhưng giá toàn giật mình thôi. Gần nhất e gặp 1 con 8 spindle (giống spindle 1.5kW của TQ), máy hỏng không chạy được, riêng phần spindle còn chạy được họ bán 18t/con. Nguyên con báo giá hơn 500T bao chạy không bán xác.

THanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Không phải em không gặp bác ạ, trước em làm nghề buôn máy mà. Máy C Nhật zin dưới 10T em còn mua được nè (vẫn còn ở nhà ông bạn, spindle chạy khí nén 60krpm nhưng hỏng rồi)
> E gặp cũng không dưới chục con máy khắc Nhật rồi, nhưng giá toàn giật mình thôi. Gần nhất e gặp 1 con 8 spindle (giống spindle 1.5kW của TQ), máy hỏng không chạy được, riêng phần spindle còn chạy được họ bán 18t/con. Nguyên con báo giá hơn 500T bao chạy không bán xác.
> 
> THanks.


Máy cũ giá vô chừng, mua qua tay bọn đầu cơ thì khỏi hỏi giá cũng giật mình. Em thấy hay nhất là liên hệ bên Nhật, thường mua qua hình luôn (có độ hên xui) nhưng giá khá rẻ, không qua tay mấy anh nhà kho ở VN. Em để ý nhiều anh chủ bãi nhập kiểu đó, máy nào ngon lời vài chục cũng có.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em nghe tâm sự của 1 bác làm máy, làm cái máy ko phải dễ dàng đâu, bảo hành cho người ta suốt ngày.
Gặp khách biết nghề, biết kỹ thuật thì dễ dàng nói chuyện, gặp người ko biết gì cứ đè đầu người làm máy mà chửi. Mấy công ty bán máy to đùng có tiếng tâm, khách mua máy mà có sự cố gì thì cũng chỉ biết câm nín cho qua chuyện vì nó ko giải quyết, người làm nhỏ lẽ vì cái uy tính của mình nên suốt ngày chạy đôn chạy đáo ko dám lơ là.

Nghề làm máy cũng lắm gian truân, người mua máy biết chuyện, nghĩ về cái lỡi sau thì thì mua máy mắc rẽ ko quan trọng, quan trọng là mua về có chạy ra hàng thu tiền lại dc ko, máy hư có người sửa chữa hay ko.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Máy cũ giá vô chừng, mua qua tay bọn đầu cơ thì khỏi hỏi giá cũng giật mình. Em thấy hay nhất là liên hệ bên Nhật, thường mua qua hình luôn (có độ hên xui) nhưng giá khá rẻ, không qua tay mấy anh nhà kho ở VN. Em để ý nhiều anh chủ bãi nhập kiểu đó, máy nào ngon lời vài chục cũng có.


bác có mua kiểu đó lần nào chưa? đâu phải ai cũng được tiếp cận kiểu mua thế này. Nếu mua qua hình dc thì chắc ở sg này mấy ông bãi chết hết rồi. Trong thị trường họ ghìm giá rất hay, bán mà lời ko nhiều, họ đập ve chai lỗ cũng dc, quan trọng là đảm bảo mặt bằng giá chung của thị trường, ai mà phá giá là sau này làm ăn mệt lắm đó.

----------


## Ga con

Có nhiều đó Romeo, ngày trước bên Nhật máy bãi rẻ như cho ấy, nhưng là chuyện cỡ trên 10 năm trước rồi.
Nhưng từ hơn 10 năm nay đa số máy đã không còn bên Nhật rồi, có cũng không (khó) tiếp cận được vì không qua được vòng gửi xe đâu (đầu nậu nó chặn hết rồi).

Giờ bãi máy cũ nó dời sang TW, TQ, 1 phần nhỏ ở Korea, Singapore hay Malay rồi, không mấy người đi Nhật gom đồ nữa đâu. Giờ trừ khi bác tay thật to còn không thì phải chịu ít nhất 2 vòng cò.

Thanks.

----------


## suu_tam

Cách đây 4 năm em bắt đầu có chút dính líu đến sử dụng máy đục gỗ. Có một em 1325 6 đầu 0.8kw bắt nợ giá 170tr mang về chẳng dùng. Ừ thì vì bắt nợ nên mang về bỏ không, để đó cũng phí.
Lúc đó tiếp cận gặp anh bác Dương (lúc đó không nhớ là bác đó còn xưng tên Linh hay mình nhầm là vậy vì trong danh bạ vẫn lưu tên Linh 0984715003) lý do gặp lúc đó em muốn đổi spindler thành 1,5 còn bác đó thì ngược lại. Nghe bác đó nói chuyện may móc trên GIANG HỒ lúc đó mình là ếch ngồi đáy giếng.
Bác đó kể chuyện bác zinken,... làm con máy kích thước như thế chạy động cơ AC SERVO rồi nọ kia chi phí chỉ có vào 60 TRIỆU....
Rồi những câu chuyện trên trời dưới biển hàng 2nd Nhật Đức,... Rồi những chuyện chỉ có mấy ông đục ở Đồng Kỵ này mới dùng jdpaint chứ tây ta chính thống đều dùng mach3 với ArtCAM,...
Đại loại cũng kiểu như quan điểm bác duduy9104 kiểu kiểu đó.
Với em lúc đó quả là bầu trời CNC này nó quá RỘNG LỚN, mình con ếch còn chưa ngoi được lên trên thành giếng.

- Em đem bán quách con máy đó giá 120tr. Và tiến hành công cuộc học khôn. Lọ mọ đi Định Công, đi nhà bác Luyến, đi chỗ Minh Phương (lúc đó mới khởi điểm chưa có công ty vài chục, hàng trăm công nhân như giờ).
Sau đó kết luận là cái lúc đó bác DƯƠNG kia cũng gà gà gọi là đỡ hơn mình tý.
Mình chỉ bị vố thanh lý 120tr con máy đó thôi còn khi mình đi thực tế thì mình chọn chỗ Minh Phương làm cho con 1325, với giá 115 sử dụng bộ kit X bằng gang đúc như hàng loạt những con máy tàu cắt khách quảng cáo hồi đó, đương nhiên điện đóm thì không bằng. Vì lúc đó còn chưa biết lắp cả LIMIT luôn mình bảo mới tìm hiểu lắp.

Đương nhiên câu chuyện của em chỉ là kể góp vui không phải khen chê bất cứ ai. Ví dụ bác Dương không phải là ý gì mà đơn giản chỉ là câu chuyện còn tự em ảo tưởng tới một thế mới máy dựng với đồ 2nd có giá cả và chất lượng tuyệt vời. Mình nghĩ bác zinken có giá con ngon hơn hiều của mình 60tr thì dù cho bác đó có thương mại cũng chỉ khoảng 100tr đến không quá 120tr được con ngon hơn. Rất may là mình người TỈNH TÁO, mình không lừa chọn (vì đợt đó cũng có vụ bác nào nhỉ sống dở chết dở với máy của bác zinken đó).

Cuộc sống là vậy. Kiến thức vô vàn học mãi không hết. Cố học thật nhiều để được khôn thêm 1 tý. Khi tư vấn cho những người hỏi, những người đó cũng như mình thời đầu hãy chỉ cho họ con đường mà ĐA SỐ mọi người đi đừng chỉ họ đi con đương mà mình coi là tốt. Bởi khả năng và sự tiếp cận của mọi người khác nhau. Số đông luôn đúng.
Mộ điều chắc chắn là với tất cả mọi người thì ai ai cũng phải trả giá bằng TIỀN MẶT việc mua kiến thức cho bản thân. Cố gắng mua sao cho rẻ.
Cũng đừng nên oán tránh người khác vì sao bị mua kiến thức đắt, hãy tự vấn bản thân làm sao để có thể mua rẻ hơn thôi.
Nên chia sẻ và cập nhật thông tin kiến thức để chính mình và mọi người nhanh khôn hơn, ít chi phí học khôn hơn.

----------

su27m4hp

----------


## ducduy9104

Vấn đề lớn nhất của mấy bác chế đồ là ngôn ngữ. Tiếng Anh ko nói chuyện hay viết mail được thì đòi mua máy tây máy Tàu được. Đi mua đồ nhiều khi thấy những cái của Đức rất ngon mà ko ai thèm lụm về toàn thấy cái nào mà có người quản cáo, đủ tài liệu tiếng Việt thì mua. Trong khi đó cái nhãn co ghi hãng hẳn hoi mà không lên viết cái mail gọi nó hỗ trợ hay ít nhất là lấy được cái bản scan manual. Thấy mấy bác nói chuyện học hỏi, học ai đi học mấy ông cũng xàn xàn như mình  :Wink: , tài liệu thì đầy ra đó không đọc. 
Như bác Ga Con nói, đúng là giờ mua máy Nhật không qua cò rất khó, họ hàng xa nhà em cũng có người rất giàu nhờ đi thầu máy nát bên NHật. Đa phần không ai rảnh qua đó chỉ mua 1 cái máy rồi về cả, tất cả đều có công ty bên đó lụm hết. Nhưng giá nó không phải là cao khi mua được từ một nhà thầu bên đó. Giá nó ngất ngững khi về tới mấy ông kẹ bên này thôi.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em hỏi thật các bác nè. Mua con máy Jampon cũ về rồi mần chi tiếp theo. 
Em giả định là hàng test tận tay, dàn cơ dàn máy ngon lành, phụ kiện đi theo đầy đủ ví như máy mới choang. Em thì khẳng định chưa chắc các bác độ lại đc phần cơ khí cho ngon, huống chi là điện đóm và linh tinh các thứ option đi kèm như ATC chẳng hạn.
Em không dám làm màu nhưng các bác cứ thử rồi sẽ biết chua cay  :Big Grin: .
Nếu đại công cáo thành thì các bác thử tính toán lại chi phí, công cán và tgian bỏ ra cho máy xem sao nhé. Thế rồi sẽ rõ vì sao thị trường máy móc TQ có đất sống mà anh em chế tạo máy thì gặp nhiều khó khăn, tạo lập uy tín nó gian nan đến cỡ nào.
Sau đó hãy tính tới việc thương mại hóa máy mà mình đã chế tạo hoặc mua máy cũ để bán lại.
À mà quên là tìm máy Jampon cũ hành trình 400 x 800 đã khó chứ tính theo hệ mét thì quên đi ạ  :Smile: )))

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hóng bác kể cho anh em vài câu chuyện của bác bị họ CHÉM với ạ.


Xin lỗi bác, bác ko có đủ tư cách đại diện cho anh em để đòi hỏi. Bác cũng éo phải đối tượng đc nhắc tới trong bài.  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Máy cũ tính tiền bằng khối lượng, bác ko thấy cũng phải vì máy khắc thì hàng Nhật hiếm khi thấy. Chứ máy C thì em nói giá đó mua được vài con.
> 
> Tks,





> Vấn đề lớn nhất của mấy bác chế đồ là ngôn ngữ. Tiếng Anh ko nói chuyện hay viết mail được thì đòi mua máy tây máy Tàu được. Đi mua đồ nhiều khi thấy những cái của Đức rất ngon mà ko ai thèm lụm về toàn thấy cái nào mà có người quản cáo, đủ tài liệu tiếng Việt thì mua. Trong khi đó cái nhãn co ghi hãng hẳn hoi mà không lên viết cái mail gọi nó hỗ trợ hay ít nhất là lấy được cái bản scan manual. Thấy mấy bác nói chuyện học hỏi, học ai đi học mấy ông cũng xàn xàn như mình , tài liệu thì đầy ra đó không đọc. 
> Như bác Ga Con nói, đúng là giờ mua máy Nhật không qua cò rất khó, họ hàng xa nhà em cũng có người rất giàu nhờ đi thầu máy nát bên NHật. Đa phần không ai rảnh qua đó chỉ mua 1 cái máy rồi về cả, tất cả đều có công ty bên đó lụm hết. Nhưng giá nó không phải là cao khi mua được từ một nhà thầu bên đó. Giá nó ngất ngững khi về tới mấy ông kẹ bên này thôi.


oài,bán phải có lời,người ta bỏ tiền tỉ ra nhập máy ngâm về bỏ bãi đó,có con éo ai mua còn lỗ,phải tính đủ thứ.Họ "chém" mình cái máy,mình cũng "chém" lại trên sản phẩm bán ra thôi.Em vừa lấy con máy date năm 90 fanuc 0M hơn 400 mà cũng cắn trym mua đây này,vì cơ bản em đi tất cả các bãi ở QL1 rồi,nó là con duy nhất còn điện zin  :Smile: ))
Alo một chỗ khác (vì thấy trên web có con cùng hãng,chỉ nhỏ hơn 1 size,)Mà lại là hàng kí gửi,con y chang phải 500 mà còn phải chờ  :Smile: .Chỉ vậy thôi,2 chỗ giá đã chênh nhau ~ 100 rồi,tiền trong túi mình ngon mình hưởng,cùi mình trả học phí vì ngu thôi.

Mua trực tiếp bên nhật thì ai chả biết rẻ hơn,giờ vô google.jp tìm là ra 1 list bọn bán máy.Tha hồ mà mail hỏi giá,nhưng ko phải ai cũng đem về được.Đủ thứ thủ tục,huống hồ nó lại là hàng cấm nhập.
Em chơi xe,ai chả biết bọn cửa hàng nó ăn lời 1 con vài k$,5-10k$/con cũng có (Giờ đỡ rồi vì cạnh tranh nhiều).Luật hoàn toàn cho cá nhân tự nhập,nhưng tự cầm nhập với mớ thủ tục xnk,vô đăng kiểm hành tiếp thì ....kệ mia,mua quách cho xong  :Smile: )

Mua máy tàu mới là dễ nhất =]].Em đã mua ,đúng kiểu qua hình như bác nói  :Smile: ).Nhật mà sát VN như TQ thì đã khác.Tiểu ngạch nhá  :Smile: )

----------


## suu_tam

> Xin lỗi bác, bác ko có đủ tư cách đại diện cho anh em để đòi hỏi. Bác cũng éo phải đối tượng đc nhắc tới trong bài.


Vâng thì có câu nào em bảo tư cách em thế nào hay đại diện cho ai và dám đòi hỏi cái gì đâu mà bác cứ xồn xồn lên thế. Giờ thì em cũng biết là chỉ những người như bác mới có đủ tư cách đại diện rồi. Hi hi
Thấy bác khoe úp úp mở mở thì em hóng. Chẳng có thì thôi có sao đâu. Cũng chẳng ảnh hưởng tới em.

Chẳng là em nghĩ đã lên đây thì đều coi nhau như nhau, chia sẻ thông tin hữu ích để mọi người còn biết. Hóa ra giờ mới biết nghe chừng cũng nhiều người thích phân biệt trình độ vùng miền ghê gớm.
Vâng bác ở trên đỉnh cao, mời bác cứ ở trên đỉnh cao còn anh em nào mà như em ở dưới thấp.
Như vậy đã được chưa ạ?

----------


## suu_tam

Mấy bác uy tín trên này mà đủ tư cách hỏi bác ấy giúp một câu để mọi chưa đủ tư cách còn được hóng chuyện với ạ.

----------


## dinhphong8800@gmail.com

> Em dám cá là tiền của bác chủ do ông bà bô cho, thế nên mới vung nhanh và quyết liệt thế. Những thằng phải lăn lưng kiếm từng đồng nó sẽ tỉnh đòn hơn nhiều . Thôi chào mừng bác vào con đường đau khổ, mong bác mau thu hồi vốn con này và tỉnh đòn hơn trong những lần sau ...


nhiều cmt quá mình k tl. nhưng chỉ tl cmt của bác. mình dám cá bác nói đúng toàn bộ. nhìn ông bà già chạy đôn chạy đáo gom cho đủ tiền để trả. cả vay nợ.  chỉ cốt trả sòng phẳng cho cty. làm dần mới biết họ k nghĩ như mình

----------

ktshung

----------


## Tuanlm

Hii hii. Trình độ tép riu thì ko dám khoe, vùng miền thì tui ko thèm phân biệt vì bạn bè tui vùng nào cũng có. Chỉ là tui đang nói tới cách làm ăn sao cho phải. Tui từng mua hàng của DP. Hiện giờ vẫn lấy hàng của cnc24h, của em Minh Hương. Họ đều là dân bắc. Cái phân biệt họ với DP mà bác đang ra sức hậu thuẫn là họ làm ăn chân chính, đường hoàng. Dạo lên diễn đàn từ thegioicnc đến cncpro từ sơ khai đến giờ cũng có ko ít bài than phiền DP, nếu quan tâm thì tự đi mà đọc nhé. Còn anh em trên này, ai chưa đọc đc thì đưa tay lên, tui chỉ link cho.

----------


## suu_tam

Khổ buôn hàng cnc tàu thì chủ yếu toàn chủ ngoài Bắc.
Nên nhắc đến Bắc Nam làm gì vì đằng nào chẳng chủ Bắc.

Đôi khi nhiều người trong đầu đang tồn tại những quan điểm cá nhân luôn muốn và luôn nhìn nhận vấn đề áp đặt theo chiều hướng họ nghĩ.
Những sự việc rất bình thường nhưng luôn bị nắn theo hướng cổ xúy. Ai theo ý mình thì là đúng, ai chưa đúng theo ý mình thì đều là phe địch.
Đó là những quan điểm suy nghĩ của người bảo thủ, nhìn nhận sự việc theo 1 chiều.

----------


## biết tuốt

quản lý 1 cty có tốc độ phát triển nhanh khá là mệt , mệt nhất khâu chọn người vào đúng vị trí 
giám đốc bán hàng khu vực mà  có lối tư duy du kích, săn bắn hái lượm  , thấy gà thì thịt  , thì rất tác hại ở tầm quy mô chứ không phải đùa

----------


## Tuấn

Giám đốc bán hàng khu vực cái khỉ mốc gì ở đây ? 

Tư duy và hành động của lính là do thằng sếp mà ra, làm quái gì có thằng lính nào tự ý làm mà đổ cho nó hả bác Tuốt.

Lâu lâu rồi em suýt có cơ hội mua hàng của Phương đông, đợt ấy thấy trên 4r có bán cây hộp làm khung máy. Trên này thì một giá, đến lúc gọi điện lại bảo giá khác. Từ đấy em cạch đến già.

Cty họ như thế, tư duy làm ăn của họ như thế mà các bác còn mua hàng của họ thì cũng không nên kêu ca làm gì đâu ạ.

Cái em trách ở đây là trách bác chủ thớt thôi. Bác hỏi giá họ bảo 300 củ, mặc cả xuống còn 230 củ mà bác vẫn mua thì em chịu bác thật. Ngay ngoài chợ giời thôi, các cửa hàng uy tín bác có mặc cả được nhiều như thế không ?

Các đơn vị làm ăn thật người ta báo sát giá lắm chứ không nói thách đâu ạ.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## vietnamcnc

Các bác đừng chém nhau nữa !
Chủ thớt chia sẻ "trái đắng", kinh nghiệm một phần để giải toả nỗi lòng, một phần giúp các bạn đi sau có thể chọn được quả bớt đắng hơn.

Bác chủ mua cái máy ấy 230 củ theo giá thị trường phía Nam là cũng rẻ.
Không thể định giá cái máy theo cách cộng giá từng bộ phận được.

Bác thử đặt hàng một số nơi ở trong Nam họ làm thì sẽ thấy cái giá nó còn cao nữa.

Chỉ có 1 điều là 230 củ mua được cái máy nhưng không hài lòng về các linh kiện và bộ phận cấu thành ... và cả cung cách hậu mãi.
Nhưng nó vẫn là cái máy đang làm ra sản phẩm cho bác.

Bác chủ cũng đừng buồn, nếu bác có chút ít nghề cơ khí và điện đóm thì từ từ học hỏi để tự sửa nhưng hư hỏng lặt vặt... rồi từ từ làm chủ máy móc, tự cải tiến và nâng cấp cho mình.
Phải chủ động một chút, không thể cứ thụ động chờ bảo hành... rồi hết thời gian bảo hành thì sẽ ra sao.


DP hay TL ở SG thì theo mình về đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật họ chưa mạnh nên sẽ có những sai sót nhất định và công ty nào thời gian đầu cũng vậy thôi, quan trọng là họ có nhiệt tâm, kiến thức và kinh nghiệm xử lý thì service sẽ ổn. 
Quan trọng là khi bác chủ đặt niềm tin vào 1 đơn vị nào đó thì phải tìm hiểu các dữ liệu nào để lấy cơ sở làm niềm tin.

Câu nói của ông bà ta để lại vẫn là "tiền nào của đó" không chỉ dành cho người mua mà cả cho người bán.

----------


## GunSrose

Mình cũng hy vọng ae ngày càng nâng cao trình độ CNC,chí ít cũng giảm bợt tiền học phí cho cái thể loại CNC này,còn ae có  kinh nghiệm mua bán máy cũ thì cho ít kinh nghiẹm mua bán máy để ae bớt khổ...e thì quá khổ với mấy cái món DIY này,đại ca ở nhà e cũng chỉ dặn có mấy chữ,ra ngoài bãi chỉ có người mua lầm chứ ko có thằng nào bán lầm đâu,đồ của nhật nó xài thì quá tốt nhung khi nó đã bán thì hên xui àh nha,nguoi nhật nó ko xài theo kiểu tận dụng nhu ae mình,tụi nó căn cứ theo thời gian,số lượng chi tiết gia công mà thôi,đúng tuổi thọ,đúng số lượng dù còn tốt hay ko tốt thì cũng loại bỏ,bởi vậy mới có đồ cũ cho ae xài...về đến bãi thì e dám chắc hàng còn ngon còn xài dc đã ra di ngay khi công vừa về,vậy những món còn lại nó ở đó cho các bác lựa....lựa rồi lại ráp máy,ráp máy rồi lại bán...và cái giá cuối cùng khi về đến người cần dùng thì khỏi phải bàn,nào là chi phí vận chuyển,chi phí lắp ráp,....đủ thể loại...sau đó lại mở 1 cái công ty,rồi lại bán hàng công ty...hehe...sợ lắm!Còn máy mới chắc ở VN ít người đủ Dk để dùng.E thì vẫn giữ nguyên tắc,cái nào e bán món thì giá món,còn bán kg thì cứ lên cân...ae ai chơi dc thì chơi,thuân mua vừa bán,tránh mang tiếng...bác chủ thớt chắc giờ đã kinh nghiệm đầy mình,tính ra 230tr vừa làm dc hàng,vừa có nhiều kn chắc sẽ lấy vốn lại thôi...chuc bác mau trở lại nhé!

----------


## Gamo

Ui, thế anh Giang làm máy đó thì tính giá thía nào?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ui, thế anh Giang làm máy đó thì tính giá thía nào?


Úi không làm được cái máy to thía vì máy gia công cơ khí của tớ hành trình không lớn.

Làm chắc cú thì chắc phải để Hiệp Phát làm, đáng đồng tiền bát gạo và cũng đáng .... giá!

----------


## dylan

> Úi không làm được cái máy to thía vì máy gia công cơ khí của tớ hành trình không lớn.
> 
> Làm chắc cú thì chắc phải để Hiệp Phát làm, đáng đồng tiền bát gạo và cũng đáng .... giá!


căng nhỉ, tính sang năm hẹn hò anh làm cái máy 1325  6 đầu, vẫn thích anh làm cho tôi, có gì chửi nhanh đến nhanh, hé hé, 
với lại cửa nhỏ quá, chỉ có tháo ra đưa vào nhà rồi ráp lại, cái đó chắc chỉ anh làm dc, căng nhỉ.

----------


## vietnamcnc

He he anh Dylan mà đặt máy em thì lần này coi chừng bị chém thêm phí bảo hành gấp 2 bình thường!

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

nghe các bác chém nhau kinh quá, kinh nghiệm của em là xem máy thực tế thấy hợp lý thì mua, mà đã mua thì ko lên kêu nhiều tự mình biết và rút kinh nghiệm. Học nữa học mãi ko bao giờ hết

----------


## thuhanoi

> nghe các bác chém nhau kinh quá, kinh nghiệm của em là xem máy thực tế thấy hợp lý thì mua, mà đã mua thì ko lên kêu nhiều tự mình biết và rút kinh nghiệm. Học nữa học mãi ko bao giờ hết


Khoấi nhất vài dòng này, còn them la đánh giá người bán có trung thực hay không để rồi ghi vào blacklist để sau đó nếu có mua gì cũng dè chừng cẩn trọng hơn, cho nằm vào stack và queue chót cùng  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> nghe các bác chém nhau kinh quá, kinh nghiệm của em là xem máy thực tế thấy hợp lý thì mua, mà đã mua thì ko lên kêu nhiều tự mình biết và rút kinh nghiệm. Học nữa học mãi ko bao giờ hết


Nhờ bác ấy phản ánh mà nhiều bác sắp đầu tư mua máy có thêm chút kinh nghiệm ấy bác. Nếu google từ khóa "chọn máy đục gỗ" thì toàn ra mấy bài PR của bên sx máy, topic này bác chủ lập ra thiệt sự là có giá trị rất nhiều.

----------

HoangHoai

----------


## mechatronic_hieu

Để không bị dính quả đắng, khi mua máy tốt nhất đi cùng người có kinh nghiệm. Thời buổi này tốt xấu, thật giả lẫn lộn chẳng biết đâu mà mò

----------


## Gamo

> căng nhỉ, tính sang năm hẹn hò anh làm cái máy 1325  6 đầu, vẫn thích anh làm cho tôi, có gì chửi nhanh đến nhanh, hé hé, 
> với lại cửa nhỏ quá, chỉ có tháo ra đưa vào nhà rồi ráp lại, cái đó chắc chỉ anh làm dc, căng nhỉ.


Hehe, em thấy cha Giang bảo hành miễn phí cho anh 3-4 năm như vậy thì cũng hiền thiệt. Ráp máy của lão ấy có gì túm dễ hơn  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Để không bị dính quả đắng, khi mua máy tốt nhất đi cùng người có kinh nghiệm. Thời buổi này tốt xấu, thật giả lẫn lộn chẳng biết đâu mà mò


thường người kinh nghiệm cũng ko muốn đi cùng người lơ mơ, trừ khi rất rất thân

b.r

----------


## Trungkien7477

> nghe các bác chém nhau kinh quá, kinh nghiệm của em là xem máy thực tế thấy hợp lý thì mua, mà đã mua thì ko lên kêu nhiều tự mình biết và rút kinh nghiệm. Học nữa học mãi ko bao giờ hết


đừng buồn bác chủ thớt ơi,vn bán hàng hậu mãi thế đấy mai mốt có mua hàng thì xem máy tận mắt rồi tính giá trừ đi khoảng bảo hành là xong, :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cnclaser

Xin chia buồn với bác..

----------


## bibonxyz

> Lang thang trên mạng thấy đông phương gì đó tiệt chủng rồi


Các bác bán máy CNC mới thì cao, như em mới mua được một năm thì giá xuống 1 nửa rồi. Chóng mặt

----------

